# Fish Cakes



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys here is a recipe to make with fresh fish. Its a little different spin on fish but it come out great. 
Fish Cakes
2 lbs of fresh fish fillets, diced small
1/2 cup chopped cilantro 
2 green onions chopped
1 serrano or jalapeno, seeds removed if you don't like spicy
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
2 tsp paprika, smoked if you got it
1 egg beaten
2 cloves garlic chopped
1/4 cup olive oil
mix all ingredients in a bowl, if too thin add a little breadcrumbs to stiffen
form in patties, whatever size you like
place in fridge for 20 or so minutes
saute on med-medhi in 2 tblsp of olive oil for 3 or so minutes a side
when done, place on paper towel to drain
serve with a generous squeeze of lime
Let me know what you think, I love em.


----------



## ROBALO 2160 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Cakes*

Tried your recipe last night, they turned out great. Everyone loved them. Thanks for shareing.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Made these tonight with some snapper- added a little homemade roumi. sauce, it does not get much better! Wow. 
Thanks for posting, this recipe is a favorite!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Looking forward to this. I'll let you know.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

This looks terrific! Thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I've had stubby Steve cakes on here and they are %#/! [email protected] great !!! 
I may try these today than for posting ....they sound delicious


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Might give it a try tonight,if things go right.Thanks for sharing!


----------

